# Sat dish settings



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

We are at Peniscola and cannot get the sat dish working. After all the changes are we lightly to get any English channels. Do we have to move the lmb and if so which way. We have a 85cm auto dish and Aztec tv with sat built into it
Thanks anna


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You won't get much English language stuff, if any, on Astra 2 there.

There are a few news channels on Hotbird (I think). It takes a very big dish generally, to get Astra 2 down here and that's where the UK channels are.

We're just a few miles inland from you and haven't has anything since the footprint was reduced. Friends locally (at Golf Panoramica) are having intermittent signal on their 1.5m fixed dish, Alan.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Move to camping Alergria at Benicarlo just up the road and get UK tv piped to your pitch.

Andy


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

kevanna1959 said:


> We are at Peniscola and cannot get the sat dish working. After all the changes are we lightly to get any English channels. Do we have to move the lmb and if so which way. We have a 85cm auto dish and Aztec tv with sat built into it
> Thanks anna


if your using an Avtex with the in built Satellite decoder which is freesat you will only get a few channels such as Sky News , challenge TV , CBS reality , CBS Action which are transmitted on the Pan European beam and can be received on a smaller dish such as an 85cm .

However anyone using SKY with a subscription card will get a better selection of channels even with a smaller dish


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We're on the Costa del Sol and our 85cm Automatic dish with 12Volt Pace box gets virtually all the digital channels our sky package at home gets, with the exception of UK terrestrial channels of course.


----------

